

Ask YC: How do you network with people? - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/for-entrepreneurs-why-and-how-to-network.htm

======
skmurphy
There are a number of different kinds of events. One of the nice things about
the Bootstrappers Breakfast (<http://www.bootstrappersbreakfast.com>) is that
they take place in the morning and are more low key, allowing you to meet and
compare notes in a quiet setting with 8-15 people so that you can get to know
them a little better.

A good way to be memorable is to follow up with someone within 48 hours with a
piece of info or a person that can help them with a challenge they are facing.
The best way to do that is to focus as much on them and their challenges as
who you are and what you need when you talk with them.

I jot notes on the back of their card or on a separate 3x5 card if we have a
longer conversation so that I don't have to trust my memory.

------
ambition
Networking is about more than distributing a business card and shaking hands.
Don't schmooze. Reframe as "Make new friends" and you'll do well.

When meeting someone new: \- Give yourselves an "official" reason to talk
again, e.g. something to follow up on. It can be small like a exchanging a
link or two. \- Give them an "unofficial" reason to talk again, e.g. they
should want to talk to you again. Be funny/interesting/poised for success.

------
paraschopra
I am intrigued how do you hackers here network with people both online and
offline. Care to share tips, tricks, dos and donts?

~~~
nostrademons
Hacker News. ;-)

~~~
paraschopra
:)

Is hacker news sufficient to fulfill all the networking potential a hacker
has?

~~~
nostrademons
Probably not. It is, however, sufficient to fulfill the networking potential a
hacker has when he is not hacking.

You need to have solid skills to back up all your connections. People don't
get hired just because they know people; they get hired because they know
people _and can get the job done_.

(An occasional conference or face-to-face event probably wouldn't hurt,
though. ;-))

~~~
iamdave
_People don't get hired just because they know people_

wanna bet ;)

------
iamdave
My team goes to events, frequently. In the past month there were two
technology mini-seminars, upcoming a conference and a BarCamp. All locally,
and we've met some great people, including some of our investors.

~~~
paraschopra
Great. I do it too. BarCamps are a great way to meet interesting people. But
the challenge is how do you sustain the relationship. After couple of email
exchanges, people just get bored of conversation.

~~~
iamdave
"Hey, nice meeting you at BarCamp, want to grab some coffee this week?"

simple things like that. The whole point of BarCamp is for AdHoc social
networking, restricting your relationships to email after the fact is
defeating the purpose.

